# How Many Times do you Visit IAP?



## JBCustomPens (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey everybody,


IAP is a great site, and has a lot of great info here. I was wondering, how many times per day do you visit IAP? Comments are all welcome.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

Per Day or per hour??


----------



## razor524 (Feb 24, 2010)

two to three times a day, depending on how bored I get at work.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, poll's up now!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 24, 2010)

Just one eight hour visit per day here ...


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2010)

Approx 9:30 AM to 7-11PM, M-F
Saturday and Sunday I try to stay MUCH longer.


(MOST of the time, I'm just a lurker.

OCCASIONALLY, I will post something!)


----------



## altaciii (Feb 24, 2010)

I really don't know why  but I'm compelled to come and visit everytime I pop up a link on the computer.  Even if its just for a couple of minutes, ten to 15 times a day easy.


----------



## Monty (Feb 24, 2010)

Let's see...how did that song go??????
Once a day
Everyday
All day long.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Feb 24, 2010)

As long as I'm in WiFi Range with my ipod touch, i always check in case someone pm me some vital info. of major importance (like how to turn on my lathe)


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 24, 2010)

Where was the,

WAY TOO MANY TIMES"

choice?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 25, 2010)

Only log in to post and to check PM 's


----------



## Minotbob (Feb 25, 2010)

Jeez, no wonder I never get any of those free offers.


----------



## fiferb (Feb 25, 2010)

During the birthday bash, once or twice a day. The rest of the year 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sometimes the once a day all day long type. When I am busy I still try to check it every couple of hours or so. It also depends on how often I can get to my computer since other family members use it also. If I am looking for "Other Stuff" like I have been lately I am not on this site directly but am still doing things concerning the group. Like the feather thing I am working on right now. It keeps me away from the computer or away from the group directly quite a bit.


----------



## Seer (Feb 25, 2010)

You forgot a box:

Do you ever leave for the day


----------



## randyrls (Feb 25, 2010)

When I was in Lake Tahoe for a week of skiing, I went thru IAP withdrawal...


----------



## thewishman (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a poll question - how many HOURS do you spend here???


----------



## jlg2x (Feb 25, 2010)

In the winter, when I have nothing to do, I'm on all day. When the weather gets nicer I'm only on one or two times a day.:biggrin:


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I go on to *GET AWAY *from my work day. You don't have the number of times I go to it.


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually just get on here in the morning but I am on for 2 to 3 hours. If I was on more often I would never get anything done.


----------



## JimB (Feb 25, 2010)

Like others I usually leave it open even if I'm doing other things and keep checking back.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually check in briefly while eating my lunch...

  -Barry


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 25, 2010)

I live here since the real world scares me!


----------



## Mac (Feb 25, 2010)

too much ,but I am making up for this summer. At least thats what I keep telling myself.


----------

